# High fenced in/out



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

Last large neighbor is putting up a high fence leaving four small land owners completely fenced in/out, however you choose to look at it. This leaves 370 acres between four owners. Thoughts on impact to white tails and exotics?


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hopefully y'all can all agree on the same approach if not that's going to be a bit difficult. However of you can buy the out you'll have a HF place for cheap


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

time for ya'll to form a coop where harvest, feed, management is equally divided. Get a biologist to look at the property and recommend the proper carrying capacity and treat it like a 4 member hunting lease with all costs and bounty shared equally. If that don't work, sell or run livestock and hunt somewhere else.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Keep an eye on food, water and total population. The deer in y'all's tracks won't be able to disperse and search out food and water if range conditions turn bad or if you get an overpopulation problem. The overpopulation issue can happen a lot easier than you think. I hope you've got a good relationship with your neighbors because you've got some work in front of you. It can be fun and can turn out for the better if you approach it right. You mind if I ask what area/county your in? Are there tanks or natural water in y'all's tracks?


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

willydavenport said:


> Keep an eye on food, water and total population. The deer in y'all's tracks won't be able to disperse and search out food and water if range conditions turn bad or if you get an overpopulation problem. The overpopulation issue can happen a lot easier than you think. I hope you've got a good relationship with your neighbors because you've got some work in front of you. It can be fun and can turn out for the better if you approach it right. You mind if I ask what area/county your in? Are there tanks or natural water in y'all's tracks?


Kerr county, water well and wet weather creeks.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Unfortunately for you, it's thiers, if they own it they can fence it. I feel your pain


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

4 owners and 370 acres. Not going to be much to hunt for very long.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Should be fine hunting*



RockportAggie said:


> Kerr county, water well and wet weather creeks.


Just feed the crud out of your deer , if it has cover on it , water , 4 hunters could do well if it was south Texas it would be a 1 man place


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ yep.. sell it.
small ranchitos are never a good thing in the bigger country.
I don't blame yer neighbors.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Trash2 said:


> Hopefully y'all can all agree on the same approach if not that's going to be a bit difficult. However of you can buy the out you'll have a HF place for cheap


370ac HF in Kerr is a postage stamp...
maybe only a part of a hill-side.
sorry for the negative-nelly.. but...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 370ac HF in Kerr is a postage stamp...


And there are a lot of those postage stamps all over the hill country.

TH


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

You need to look at it as an opportunity. The best thing would be to work out something with your unintended partners. Maybe you can buy them out? Y'all can get rid of all the whitetails and stock with exotics? There is also the opportunity to sell out. There ARE other places out there.

Good luck.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Kinda of a Glass 1/2 full or Empty.

Not a fan of high fence - but it has its place.

Once hunted a place that was 7800 acres high fenced.
But the owner did it to further control his land.

The first place in Blanco county to clear cedar, get rid of exotics, plant food plots, get rid of all non-native plants. The guy spent a ton of money. Full time Game Biologist - tight hunting management.

Sadly his neighbors were not of the same mind - and he was revolutionary - this is the 70s and 80s when he was doing this.

He even build a bat cave.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Contact the large neighbors with the high fence and sell to them. That is one of the horrible side affects of high fences.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

grman said:


> Kinda of a Glass 1/2 full or Empty.
> 
> Not a fan of high fence - but it has its place.
> 
> ...


Was the batmobile fun to drive?

Sorry had to.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

The animals will need to be monitored and taken care of. Get in touch with your neighbors and discuss.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> Contact the large neighbors with the high fence and sell to them. That is one of the horrible side affects of high fences.


This what I would do.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I would not contact neighbors....open a landfill LOL see if they can high fence that SMELL.. seriously contact a realtor...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

see this all the time...
the old man passes and has several children all of whom left for college and no one can agree to anything.
land is sold, chopped up and instant ranchettes... to mostly good folks wanting a little room...
but 80ac anywhere NW San Antonio aint a lot of room for wildlife...
so where there was 1 owner, there's now 10... and some of those shoot limits.. the whole family and add on some kin, in-laws and friends, maybe 40-50 deer taken off 80ac...
you're next to all this...
as you are checking fences, you start finding things... 
feeders and blinds 10ft off the fence...
pushed down/broken wire..
a few beer cans.. 
shell casings... 
on your place...


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*High fence*

I do not blame anyone wanting to own their own piece of land and hunt off it. But realistically, even if you owned the entire 370 acres, how many deer can you kill off it? Most places kill one trophy per 1K acres. And, if you take more than 3-4 deer a year off of it, you are probably over harvesting, unless you feed. It is tough on the small guy when someone fences them out, but completely understandable. I see places advertised all the time as having big neighbors. Makes it much more desirable I guess.
Hopefully you can make it work for you.
BB


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Two friends of mine, brothers, both bought land neighboring each other somewhere about 20 miles from Kerrville. 160 acres for one and the other got 180+ if I remember correct. This was purchased back in the early mid 90's. It was a 30K acre ranch that was being sold in tracts and no high fences. Well with poaching and "You shot my deer" their wealthier neighbors high fenced them almost completely in around 2001. 2 years later the deer population was scarce no matter how much they fed. The neighbors flew choppers in and corraled what they could before they finished the fence. Third year, all they saw were a few doe. next year they sold to the other property owners. Best decision they said they ever made. And they used their earnings to buy a nice chunk of land, I think 600 acres north of Brady.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> That is one of the horrible side affects of high fences.


What's horrible about a high fence? You can still hunt all the deer raised on *your* property. That is unless you were sucking them all off the large landowner next door. Good fences make good neighbors.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Same thing happened to us years ago at London.You'll get to know your resident herd and learn their routines,but turkey and varmits will be ok.When the rut is on,you won't believe the bucks you've never seen during the off season.They'll walk the fences looking for holes when they smell girls behind the fence.We got smarter at what we shot,took care of our deer,so the fence never really hurt us.I truely hate high fences.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

M16 said:


> What's horrible about a high fence? You can still hunt all the deer raised on *your* property. That is unless you were sucking them all off the large landowner next door. Good fences make good neighbors.


The horrible part is that they keep assets owned by the State of Texas from free ranging. That is what is horrible. Every high fence place should have to pay the $5k restitution fee for every game animal locked inside of that fence when it is built.


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

grman said:


> Kinda of a Glass 1/2 full or Empty.
> 
> Not a fan of high fence - but it has its place.
> 
> ...


Was this the bamberger ranch ? Spelling ?


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> The horrible part is that they keep assets owned by the State of Texas from free ranging. That is what is horrible. Every high fence place should have to pay the $5k restitution fee for every game animal locked inside of that fence when it is built.


Even if the landowner did pay 5k for every deer there would still be people bit*****. And don't think that if a person can buy a 5k acre ranch that he can't afford an extra 1.5 for the deer. No, I don't own a high fenced ranch but i do hunt one.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> *The horrible part is that they keep assets owned by the State of Texas from free ranging. * That is what is horrible. Every high fence place should have to pay the $5k restitution fee for every game animal locked inside of that fence when it is built.


Shooting a deer pretty much stops them from free ranging too.

Unless you are wanting to kill more deer than your land can reasonably support, there should be no complaint about someone fencing in their own property.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Even if the landowner did pay 5k for every deer there would still be people bit*****. And don't think that if a person can buy a 5k acre ranch that he can't afford an extra 1.5 for the deer. No, I don't own a high fenced ranch but i do hunt one.





Jock Ewing said:


> Shooting a deer pretty much stops them from free ranging too.
> 
> Unless you are wanting to kill more deer than your land can reasonably support, there should be no complaint about someone fencing in their own property.


I see the high fence boys finally showed up. Welcome.

Spot, at lease if he bought them he could say he owned them. Rather than just trapping them in the fence and claiming them. I know all about most places not wanting the native deer, blah blah blah.

BTW, Jock, what about that buck who lives right on the low fence line. Who owns that buck on that 1/4 mile strip on each side he calls home? You? Or the other side of the fence?

I guess that old saying "Just because you can doesn't mean you should" comes to mind.

I am just a fan of the old ways where all of the deer went where they pleased and a 180" deer really meant something. Nowadays, with all the protein and deer farming, he is 3.5 years old and is a runt. Seems really artificial to me and all about "me", but that is the way the world is going today anyway, so why should deer hunting be different.

That goes for the other side of the fence also. A guy who puts his stand on the fence line to hunt the neighbors. Or kills way more than his land can sustain. They are just as responsible as the fence builder, who usually, is just trying to keep the fence sitter from killing every 2.5 year old 8 point that walks out. I get it.

To each his own. I suppose, bottomline, I hate the fact that it has come to this.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> I see the high fence boys finally showed up. Welcome.
> 
> Spot, at lease if he bought them he could say he owned them. Rather than just trapping them in the fence and claiming them. I know all about most places not wanting the native deer, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not don't like it has come to this either. Just because you hunt on a high fence ranch doesn't mean the deer aren't native. I doubt the deer on my lease have ever seen a fence before. By far no where near deer farming where i hunt and it is high fenced. A 180 is a huge deer. The problem is all high fences get characterized as the same. Not true.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Believe it or not don't like it has come to this either. Just because you hunt on a high fence ranch doesn't mean the deer aren't native. I doubt the deer on my lease have ever seen a fence before. By far no where near deer farming where i hunt and it is high fenced. A 180 is a huge deer. The problem is all high fences get characterized as the same. Not true.


Fair enough, but the fence looks the same, no matter the condition inside the fence, to the guy who owns land on the other side.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> Fair enough, but the fence looks the same, no matter the condition inside the fence, to the guy who owns land on the other side.


The guys on the other side of the fence where i hunt are high fenced also. Actually the area where i hunt, one high fence ends and the next begins.


----------

